# Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?



## malva (28. Aug. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus, daher freue ich mich über eure Meinungen und Feedbacks.

http://praktiker.de/ShowProduct.action?productCode=4011458305155

Was haltet ihr von diesem Gerät? 

Mein Mann meinte es wäre ein tolles Angebot und wir sollten es uns kaufen, nun wollte ich eure Meinung hören. Freue mich natürlich über schnelle Antworten, da das Angebot nur heute gilt! 

Falls der Link gelöscht wird, weil man es für Werbung halten könnte;
es ist ein T.I.P. Teichschlammsauger "HNB 1600" für 88 statt 140 Euro den es nur heute bei der blau gelben Baumarktkette gibt für die Boris Becker wirbt..

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten 

Malva


----------



## Sveni (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hallo Malva,

das Angebot ließt sich nicht schlecht.
Leider kenne ich solche Sauger nicht, da ich noch keinen benutzt habe.

Ich würde ihn an eurer Stelle kaufen, testen und dann entscheiden.
Rückgaberecht innerhalb 14 Tage ohne Angabe von Gründen!!

Wenn ihr ihn testet, würde mich persönlich die automatische Leerung und deren Zuverlässigkeit interessieren.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Diese automatische Entleerung haben alle solchen Sauger - man darf das aber nicht mit der Entleerfunktion bei den teureren Saugern vergleichen - da kann permanent gesaugt werden während sich der Sauger entleert.
Bei diesem Angebot wird der Saugvorgang unterbrochen und das Schmutzwassser fliesst ab - dann kann wieder gesaugt werden - das ist nervig und das Saugen wird zur Geduldsprobe.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge und benutze einen Sauger ohne Auffangbehälter (z.B. von Heissner) für leichtere Reinigungsarbeiten. Für massiven Mulm sind solche Sauger allesamt nicht geeignet, da nehm ich alle paar Jahre mal meinen "Venturi-Sauger", den ich mit einem kleinen Kärcher betreibe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hallo Malva,

ich denke mal für den Preis kannst Du nicht viel falschmachen.
Wir haben uns früher mal hin und wieder Schlammsauger ausgeliehen(hatten sowas in der Arbeit)
Meine Frau hat auch schon überlegt das Baumarktangebot zu kaufen.
Aber da ich nächstes Jahr den Teich komplett neu anlegen möchte, hoffe ich das das Thema Schlamm sich durch Bodenablauf erledigt hat.:beten

Grüße 
Ralph


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hallo Malva,
ich würde dir von dem Kauf dieses Gerates abraten..............

Grund:
Es ist ein 1-Kammer-Gerät mir nur 36 l Inhalt. Diese Menge ist in ganz kurzer Zeit erreicht, dann abschalten, Kammer leeren und wieder neu beginnen..............
max  Saughhöhe: 1,80m..............wie tief ist dein Teich...............?

Wenn du vernünftig absaugen willst, brauchst du unbedingt ein 2-Kammer-Gerät, die sich automatisch, je nach Füllstand, entleert.
Es ist ein langer Rücklaufschlauch mit Filtersack dabei, mit dem du das Abwasser auffangen und oder über den Filter zurücklaufen lassen kannst. Also *kein* Wasserverlust!!!!!

Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach "Spielzeug".Es kostet zwar nicht viel, taugt aber auch nicht viel. Wenn du ohne Ärger und Frust saugen willst, kann ich dir diésen empfehlen:

http://www.teichbedarf24.de/artikel-group-54-seite-1-id-536-a-Schlammsauger_Oase_Pondovac_4.html?gclid=CNqKgsvT8aoCFUch3wodmytVQA 

Er kostet zwar etwas mehr, dafür hast du ein gutes Gerät, ich betreibe ihn, nachdem ich vorher so einen Baumarkt-Sauger ausprobiert habe.............. 








:


----------



## GG aus GL (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Ich kann Lanz-Bulldog nur zustimmen....und habe auch das OASE Gerät und bin sehr zufrieden!!

Gruß
GG


----------



## malva (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

ok 
Danke für euer Feedback 
Das geht ja wirklich schnell hier  im Forum, super!
Aloso der Teich ist - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - an der tiefsten Stelle 1,50 bei uns..
Die anderen Geräte sind dann wahrscheinlich ziemlich teuer, oder?
Ich kann das noch nicht so richtig einschätzen..


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hallo Malva,

teuer ist immer ralativ..................ich sage: Preis - Leistung muß stimmen und meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.
Angenommen die kaufst ein "billiges" Gerät und es funktioniert nicht nach deinen Vorstellungen, was machst du dann mit dem..................sicher frustriert in die Ecke stellen und auf das nächste "Schnäppchen" warten............

sicher kommst du bei einer Tiefe von 1,50 mit der Saughöhe hin, aber die Kammer ist in nullkommanix voll..........


----------



## malva (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

hmmm, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nachgefragt habe..
für welche teichgröße wäre das gerät denn geeignet, oder wie kann man das festmachen?


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hallo Malva,
was soll dein Sauger denn können - willst du etwas "Niederschlag" an der Teichwandung entfernen (was ich für nicht sinnvoll halte - ist halt Natur und ne gereinigte Folie sieht doch auch nicht schön aus):
Dann kannst zu einem der günstigen Geräte greifen - schau dir auch mal den Heissner F610 an - da ist Dauerbetrieb gewährleistet, man kann über dem Ablaufschlauch ein Netz befestigen um Kleinlebewesen aufzufangen damit man sie wieder in den Teich geben kann.

Ansonsten für richtig groben Mulm (und das kann auch der 300,-€ Pondovac oder der Gardena mit 2-Kammern-System nicht!), sowas:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/5m-Schlammsa...mwerker_Hochdruckreiniger&hash=item33692414c7

Voraussetzung ist halt, dasss ein Kärcher, ein Aldi-Gerät oder ein Wap-Reiniger etc. vorhanden ist.
Ich habe den Saugkopf an einen knickbaren Teleskopstab befestigt und den recht starren Schlauch durch einen Schwimmschlauch aus dem Poolbereich ersetzt (den starren Schlauch verwende ich dann als Verlängerung an Land) - funzt tadellos und nur ein querhängender Ast etc. kann mal zum Zwischenreinigen zwingen - ansonsten saugt das Teil ohne Ende (auch hier kann man mit Auffangnetz arbeiten).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*



Nori schrieb:


> > Ansonsten für richtig groben Mulm (und das kann auch der 300,-€ Pondovac oder der Gardena mit 2-Kammern-System nicht!)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/5m-Schlammsa...mwerker_Hochdruckreiniger&hash=item33692414c7



Hallo Nori,

dann hast du ihn noch nicht bei der Arbeit gesehen.................
aber die Entscheidung für das eine oder andere Gerät muß´jeder selbst für sich treffen und improvisiseren werde ich mein Leben lang nicht mehr.........


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> ... und improvisiseren werde ich mein Leben lang nicht mehr.........




... na dann hoffe ich das Beste für dich, schätze aber da kommst nicht recht weit mit so einer Einstellung !

Gruß Nori


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*



Nori schrieb:


> ... na dann hoffe ich das Beste für dich, schätze aber da kommst nicht recht weit mit so einer Einstellung !



Hallo Nori,

ich schon....................

Ist alles eine Sache der Einstellung..............


----------



## engelchen1010 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hi,

ich habe auch solch einen Sauger der immer unterbricht. Ich komme mit meinem gut zurecht. Er saugt auch alles auf. Nur muss man immer ein bissle warten bis er sich entleert hat. Ich glaube ich hab den von Ubbink.

Für meine Zwecke reicht er vollkommen.


----------



## Algenhasser (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*



malva schrieb:


> ok
> Danke für euer Feedback
> Das geht ja wirklich schnell hier  im Forum, super!
> Aloso der Teich ist - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - an der tiefsten Stelle 1,50 bei uns..
> ...



Hallo Malva, 
ich denke du solltest die Finger von dem vermeinlichen "Superangebot" lassen. Nichts wird heute noch geschenkt, und die sogenannten "Schnäppchen" stellen sich im Nachhinein meist als teure Angebote dar.Ich kann nur Lanz-Bulldog in seiner Meinung voll unterstützen.
Was machst du mit so einem Gerät, wenn es wie bereits beschrieben, sehr nervig arbeitet?
Du bekommst selbst bei ebay o.Ä für so ein "NO NAME" Produkt wie dieses nur Bruchteile dessen was du bezahlen mustest.
Mein Tip, lasse dir etwas Zeit bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Sauger, der Mulm in deinem  Teich liegt schließlich  auch schon länger da drinnen und versuche bei einer Internetauktion (z.B ebay) ein gebrauchtes Markengerät preiswert  zu kaufen.Wenn du es dann ev. wieder verkaufen möchtest bekommst du dafür auch immer einen guten Preis dafür .Ist denn dein Teich auch wirklich sehr verschlammt,dass du diesen Sauger auch brauchst, wie lange wurde er nicht gereinigt? Wie hoch schätzt du die Schicht der Verunreinigungen? Ich selbst habe einen OASE - pondovac, der im Frühjahr auch seine Grenzen aufzeigte- Allerdings wurde an dem Teich 10 Jahre nichts gemacht !!! Da mußten dann am Ende auch die Gummistiefel her und mit viel Handarbeit wurde der Teich wieder SUPER!!

Lieben Gruß

Algenhasser


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*

Hallo zusammen,

dass man einen guten Schlammsauger als Schnmäppchen bekommen kann, ist für mich nicht vorstellbar.  Ein wirklich guter Sauger ist natürlich nicht billig, aber auf lange Sicht lohnt sich der hohe Anschaffungspreis. Ich habe meinen USS 3000 seit gut 10 Jahren in Verwendung und würde ihn nicht gegen ein anderes Gerät tauschen wollen, deshalb habe ich das relativ alte Gerät sogar noch mit einer Saugglocke aufgerüstet, die es vor 10 Jahren noch nicht gab und die auch super funktioniert. Mit dem USS 3000 kann ich mühelos und ohne Unterbrechung alles  aus dem Teich holen, sogar aus dem Schlammloch in 2,40m Tiefe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## laolamia (9. Apr. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> *AW: Teichschlammsauger, eure Meinung?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin!
lang ist es her und nun hab ich deinen tipp ausprobiert....und bin begeistert!
unterbrechungsfreies arbeiten, zufaellig mitgesaugte tiere rannten, hüpften, krochen unversehrt wieder in den teich und die huehner warteten am schlammauslauf 

ok, für zierliche damen ist das nichts aber für mich war das zu haendeln.
und gelernt hab ich auch was....venturi....hab ich irgendwie in der schule verpennt.

  



gruss marco


----------

